#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Krachtblindertje 380--> 220

## reflection

we hebben weer eens lopen knutselen en het resultaat is:

een krachtverdelertje.

tjah, de lightjockey wil ook wat :Big Grin: 

best netjes geworden, 2x32 ampere in.. is echter wel maar 3x16a afgezekerd, aardlek komt nog.

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0SQDPAp0WplqY7YzFwo8n75ml2034oBJpC84XimMaVQ7QBVeyB  Nf!kmf4V*aXjbfUMhw*sODtaYser7Hn5OG6ZlNR17kG6BYcTqX  Asplysv!zNafXN7zhQg/krachtblinder.JPG?dc=4675450759363911175

----------


## KoenB

Sorry maar de link werkt hier niet

----------


## ronny

bij mij werkt de link wel.

toch enkele opmerkingen over je zelfbouw krachtverdeler:

ik veronderstel dat je de uitgangen naar shuko's hebt gebracht?  Hoe heb je dan de aarde doorgelust naar de verschillende shuko's?

Ook zou ik er meteen een aardlekschakelaar in zetten, maar dat ben je al van plan heb ik gelezen.





> citaat:2x32 ampere in.. is echter wel maar 3x16a afgezekerd



3*32A zal je bedoelen.  waarom een 32A input als je toch afzekert naar 3*16A?

----------


## reflection

onze kabels zijn allemaal 32 ampere, en zo kan je met aardlek straks wel 16 ampere trekken maar hoef ik niet met verloopjes te knutselen als er 32 ampere is, wat 9/10 keer zo is

----------


## ronny

ah dat verklaart veel  :Smile:

----------


## Overdrive

Je hebt daar 6 shuko's en 3x 16A.....
Waarom niet nog een extra setje automaten zodat je meteen 6x 16A hebt?

Groeten Joost

----------


## reflection

had idd ook gekund,  maar dan word de blinder een beetje groot

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Hoe kom je aan het woord blinder voor dit toestel?!

----------


## neeltje

effe een vraagje, als je ledjes wil inbouwen om te zien of alledrie kanalen stroom krijgen, hoe moet je die dan schakelen??

----------


## Gast1401081

met een weerstand van de fase naar de nul, en alleen als je er verstand van hebt...

( ike bedoel : mensen die een fase een kanaaal noemen heb ik niet graag in de werkplaats..)

----------


## techniekmoderator

Alle reacties met sugesties over eventuele naamgeving verwijderdt.
Reflection,kun jij ons laten weten waarom er gekozen is voor "KRACHTBLINDERTJE"?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> 
> Hoe kom je aan het woord blinder voor dit toestel?!



Hallo Rudy,
je maait het gras voor mijn voeten weg.
Dit noemen we toch geen "Blinder".
'Blinders' zijn (groepen van) armaturen of spots die vol het publiek inknallen dat daardoor verblind wordt .. 
Bedoeld als een soort van religieuze analogie,
waarbij de artiest de uitstraling van (tijdelijke) ***heid via technische middelen probeert te forceren.  
Leuk gebouwd, als de details ook af zijn - hier en daar een aardlek, maar gezien de naamgeving ben ik beniewd naar de funktie.
Een alternatief voor een BO "button" gaat me wel wat ver.
Als dit een stroomverdeelkast is en we moeten zo nodig in het Engels:
"Mains distro", "Power distro box" 
of als je wat anders wilt:   400&gt;230V=Nimbus2003!
Maar 'blinder' hiervoor is weer een rare vorm van vaktaal-vervuiling.
Dat is taal-prutserij!
Hoeveel schelpen en spiegeltjes heeft die "rood-in/varkensneus-uit"  eigenlijk gekost?

----------


## reflection

Nouw, wij noemen dat blinder, kam het ook krachtverdeler of krachtblok noemen.

maar omdat het geheel is gemonteerd op een 3he blindplaat 19'', noemen wij het hier eigenlijk krachtblinder.. krachtverdeler of iets dergelijks was mischien duidelijker geweest.

----------


## test12

Vind wel leuk gevonden "Krachtblinder*tje*" weet tenminste niemand waar je het over hebt. Persoonlijk had ik hem dan liever "Prikplaat*je*" genoemd.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dan maar aan mij om weer de wissel terug te zetten naar 'on-topic'  :Big Grin: 

Mooi doosje (aangezien we t toch niet over de naam eens zijn)!
Wat was je kwijt aan onkosten? Aangezien die dingen in de webshop displays hebben en deze niet... Scheelt toch wel iets of kun je niet opbouwen tegen die apparaten uit de massaproductie?

Toevoeging door mod: Bedankt Jurjen, ik heb wederom onzinige postings over naamgeving verweiderd.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:kun je niet opbouwen tegen die apparaten uit de massaproductie?



kan je nooit[} :Smile: ]

ik vind de displays (die alleen maar spanning weergeven) niet echt een meerwaarde.  iedereen heeft wel een multimeter liggen. even goed vind ik.

Ik vind een stroom meting zeker zo handig voor op een grote verdeelkast.

----------


## reflection

even kijken, die zekeringen 45
                 blindplaat  6
                 Kabel       4
                 380/220 contacten 25

                             jah, eurotje of 80 dus, vind ik wel meevallen, die zekeringen maken het duur, maar zal toch moeten he

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

ziet er netjes uit, heb je ook een plaatje van de achterkant? Ben benieuwd hoe je die zekering automaten vast hebt zitten. Ik wil binnen kort ook zoiets gaan maken, we hebben nu alleen nog een ongezekerd verloop van 380 --&gt; 230. 

Groeten, Joris

----------


## reflection

jah ik zal morgen wel even een fototje maken, evt aansluitschema als je het van de foto af niet kan volgen.

 :Smile:

----------


## test12

Zelfbouw bij dit soort materiaal, kheb moeite met de naam is vast al wel duidelijk, heeft indien het goed gedaan wordt voordelen.
Voordelen zijn o.a. dat optimaal aan de gebruikseisen voldaan kan worden en dat wanneer nodig aanpassingen mogelijk zijn.
Persoonlijk zou ik er nog een 5p 16A Cecon aanbrengen (uiteraard via 3 exstra zekeringen), eventueel via wartel kabeltje 5p cecon aan achterzijde, wanneer front niet mogelijk is.
Is handig wanneer wat exstra licht of wat dan ook aan moet sluiten.
Jij hebt de kracht aansluiting immers in gepikt iemand anders wil een heater of wat dan ook aansluiten .
En maak meteen ook nog een kracht breakout, 5p 16A cecon stekker aantal meters 5 aderig snoer (kabel) doosje met 3 contactdozen.
Je zult daar veel plezier van hebben.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## kokkie

Toch nog ff een opmerking over de naamgeving.
Dit is toch geen blindplaat meer? een blindplaat schroef je op een plek die je niet gebruikt. Dit verbouwde ding is niet blind meer.
Maar de buitenkant is mooi, maar ik zie altijd ook graag de binnenkant, is dat nog mogelijk? Ik neem aan dat het een dicht kast is geworden, maar heb je dus ook de kast, of in het ieder geval de blindplaat aan aarde gelegd? Als dat niet zo is kun je gelijk nog een aansluitpunt voor een aardedraad op het frontpaneel maken. Om je trussen te aarden, kan oa handig zijn bij statische elektriciteit en zeker aan te bevelen bij werk in tenten.

----------


## Gast1401081

16A abb, 3 stuks voor 48 euri ? dat kosten ze hier per stuk. Zijn ze van een vrachtwagen gevallen,  ( en belangrijker : zijn ze dubbelpolig???)

----------


## reflection

ja zijn dubbelpolig :d contacten he, niet zwart hoor

----------


## Carl

Hey Gerard, bij Gamma kosten ze van Attema maar 16,95 per stuk!
ABB zal wel wat duurder zijn, maar niet zoveel. Of is dit je verkoopprijs?   :Wink: )

----------


## Gast1401081

bruto-advies van abb ( en ik zag toch duidelijk  abb'tjes)

----------


## Carl

Hey Gerard,
Kijk eens in de Conrad Bussiness catalogus 2004 op pag. 478. (3)
Zo kun je nog eens een paar centen exta verdienen!
De "aardlekschakelaars" die ze aanbieden (1-2)zijn helemaal een lachertje, het is wel een beetje gevaarlijk wat ze hier doen!

----------


## jelle_janssens

Zelfbouw verdeelkasten. Er is niets leuker als op een rustige dag een verdeelkast bouwen. Mijn enige vraag: wat ga je doen als er eens iets gebeurt? Brandje ofzo. ik ga er vanuit dat je verdeelkast conform is aan de richtlijnen, de binnenkant vlamvertragend of onbrandbaar is, dat ze gekeurd is,....?
Niets van aantrekken want dat doe ik ook niet, het is aleen handig als er iets mis gaat.
Jelle

----------


## ronny

er is een mogelijkheid om een zelfbouwkast te laten keuren. Dat is trouwens met veel dingen zo. Iets wat je zelf bouwt kan je laten keuren.

Natuurlijk moet je het dan ook laten doen :Big Grin:

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Installatieautomaten B16 van GE 9,25 euro excl. BTW
zijn volgens mij de goedkoopste die je kan vinden...
Werkt nog niet eens slecht ook, goed weg te schroeven, en tot op heden nog geen defecte tegen gekomen, wat ik bij Merlin Gerin helaas niet altijd kan zeggen...

Zo'n kastje hoeft dus helemaal niet duur te zijn...

Groet,

----------


## 21dreams

Met welke kabel diktes heb je de interne bedrading uitgevoerd?

----------


## jelle_janssens

goedemorgen,

1)welke firma (ok, elke firma) laat zijn verdeelkasten keuren?
zeker de kleinere firma's
2)ik ben al 3 jaar voorstander van MerlinGerin en heb nog nooit klachten over hun apparatuur gehad (buiten de prijs dan)
3) 1,5²?
Jelle

----------


## ronny

1) zoveel te beter ( alhoewel ik vind als je bv elektricien bent en je zet zo een kast ineen dat je dan toch wel er op kan vertrouwen...)

2) das jouw mening natuurlijk. ik ga persoonlijk ook liever voor wat duurder, maar degelijker materiaal.

3)1.5mm² voor interne bedrading zou dat misschien nog net mogen, maar voor een 3*16A kabel moeten er toch geleiders van 2.5mm² in zitten.

dus idd de vraag, wat is de draadsectie van de interne bedrading?

mvg
ronny

----------

